# for schleife abbrechen



## laor (2. Juni 2003)

hallo

Ich habe folgendes probelm:
wenn die if abfrage stimmt soll die for Schlaufe abgebrochen werden!
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

for ($f=1;$f<=$zeilen;$f++){
if ($variable==$variable1[$f] && $variable2==$variable3[$f]){
    HIER SOLL DIE FOR SCHLAUFE ABGEBROCHEN WERDEN!!!
    ;
}
}


thanx

Laor


----------



## thally (2. Juni 2003)

hi,

ein skript wird unterbrochen mit die("beliebiger text"); oder mit exit;


----------



## Patrick Kamin (2. Juni 2003)

*-*

Wie wäre es mit einer anderen Wiederholungsanweisung? Es gibt auch noch andere Schleifentypen, die für dein Problem prädestiniert sein sollten.


----------



## fasty (2. Juni 2003)

Ich denke das hier könnte Dir helfen:

http://www.php4-forum.de/schleifen.htm


----------



## Sven Petruschke (2. Juni 2003)

Ich bin erschrocken über die "kompetenten" vorhergehenden Posts.

Eine Schleife wird mit *break;* abgebrochen - fertig.

Gruß, snuu


----------



## _voodoo (2. Juni 2003)

break; gilt nur bei case, nicht oder ?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (2. Juni 2003)

Falsch,

Du kannst mit break; Kopf-, Fuß- und Zählergesteuerte Schleifen abbrechen.

snuu


----------



## Patrick Kamin (2. Juni 2003)

*-*



> _Original geschrieben von snuu _
> *Du kannst mit break; Kopf-, Fuß- und Zählergesteuerte Schleifen abbrechen.
> *



...was wir hier aber nicht empfehlen wollen, da es sich dabei um schlechten Programmierstil handelt, gell?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (3. Juni 2003)

Das ist wahr, doch ich habe die Frage beantwortet


----------



## Patrick Kamin (3. Juni 2003)

*-*

Und was hindert dich daran, eine bessere Alternative vorzuschlagen, wenn du weißt, dass seine bisherige Idee nicht gerade die schönste ist?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (3. Juni 2003)

Ich weiß nicht, wo Dein Problem liegt. Er wollte wissen, wie eine Schleife abgebrochen wird und ich hab's ihm gesagt. Die anderen Antworten haben's nicht auf den Punkt gebracht. Stattdessen wird gesagt, er solle andere Schleifentypen verwenden oder sein Script mit exit; oder die; abbrechen. Aber das wollte er doch gar nicht wissen.

snuu


----------



## Nucleus (3. Juni 2003)

stil hin und her es gibt nie einen perfekten code/stil - genausowenig kann ein programm keine Fehler haben 

mfg nucle


----------

